# My Kindle Just Shipped!



## kim

I ordered her about two weeks ago and even though Amazon said it's ship date was Dec 1, I've been checking 3 times a day.  The second time I checked Amazon today she was shipped (at least I think it's a she, I'll verify that when she gets here).  

I've restrained from buying any accessories yet.  I think I need to hold her for awhile before I decide if I like to read her neked or all dressed up.  I really do have an urge to buy a couple skins and a nice m-edge cover.  ohhh the anticipation is driving me insane.

I live in Minnesota, so getting my Kindle now is perfect timing - lots of time to read during those winter hibernation months.  And yes, it gets so cold here that your nostrils can freeze shut when in inhale.

I've been reading everything on KindleBoards for the last month and I figure I can finally join now that I'm an official owner (even though she's still sitting in a box on some UPS truck).  I'm so excited!  Everybody here seems so nice and helpful.  Can't wait to chat with you all.


----------



## Sandpiper

Welcome, Kim.  You didn't have to wait.  Plenty of "expectant owners" here.


----------



## Sailor

Welcome Aboard Kim,

Hope she/he arrives safe and sound and QUICKLY for you.

Feel free to talk anytime; you don't have to wait to be an official owner to post.

Nice to meet you


----------



## Angela

hello Kim and welcome! I am so excited for you and your soon to arrive Kindle!!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Welcome Kim  Hope she/he arrives soon. This is a great place to hang out


----------



## kim

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome.  I already feel like one of the family!


----------



## colleen

Hi Kim - nice to meet you!
I am so excited for you - what an unexpected treat that your new Kindle shipped early!  Please make sure you post when he/she arrives.  We all love those posts!


----------



## Lotus

Welcome! 

I think it's a good idea to wait and see on accessories. You'll probably also want to spend some money on books when you first get it.

Accessories can always be on your holiday wish lists!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Hi Kim! We are so glad you joined us, we have a lot of fun. I think we are a friendly bunch, maybe a little crazy   (ck out the Australia thread under Not Quite Kindle) but definitely friendly. There is all kind of info here from Kindle tips, book recommendations to accessorizing. We all share a passion for reading and our Kindles!


----------



## Guest

I ordered mine on November 7th and it shipped last night.  The original estimate was December 1-4.  

While I haven't seen my Kindle yet, it is on the truck, paid for and I got the "Welcome to Kindle" email so I changed to "Kindle Owner".


----------



## kim

Vampyre:  I've been reading your posts on the "waiting for my Kindle to arrive" thread.  I think you are as excited as I am!  But I am very jealous - I did not upgrade my shipping so I have to wait until TUESDAY to get my new baby Kindle.  I can only imagine the feeling you'll have the first time you hold it!  I'm excited for you and so green with envy that I have to wait a few more days.


----------



## Guest

I understand completely.  The lil green monster was nipping at me all week as I kept seeing people get theirs.  I was happy for everyone  but at the sametime I was wanting mine.


----------



## Lynn

Cograts to Kim and Vampyre for the new adiitions to their families!


----------



## bkworm8it

Congrats on your soon to arrive Kindle!  and welcome to the board.

TheresaM


----------



## Marci

Hi, Kim -

Glad you decided to "un-lurk" and join the gang here at kindleboards, a very supportive and fun group of people. You will definitely enjoy the Kindle when it finally arrives to your house.

Sandpiper,



Sandpiper said:


> Welcome, Kim. You didn't have to wait. Plenty of "expectant owners" here.


This is the perfect phrase! Maybe this could become a seperate board topic all on its own 

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## Guest

I am at work now.  Once I get caught up here a little, I aim to do some Kindlin'    I can't keep my hands of it right now.    Mine mine mine, allllll miiiiiinnnnnne!!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Hi Kim, welcome! So excited to hear that your Kindle will be in your hands soon...

L


----------



## Marci

Vampyre said:


> I can't keep my hands of it right now.  Mine mine mine, allllll miiiiiinnnnnne!!!!!


That's the spirit, Vampyre! This is _exactly_ how I feel about MK!

*Come on, you gonna name your new BFF? * 

Marci


----------



## Guest

Why?  It doesn't need a name.  I was concidering making up a silly parody story but decided against it  It could be considered offensive and I do not want to hurt any NoK's feelings.

woo hoo time to go home!!! Supper time!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kim said:


> I ordered her about two weeks ago and even though Amazon said it's ship date was Dec 1, I've been checking 3 times a day. The second time I checked Amazon today she was shipped (at least I think it's a she, I'll verify that when she gets here).
> 
> I've restrained from buying any accessories yet. I think I need to hold her for awhile before I decide if I like to read her neked or all dressed up. I really do have an urge to buy a couple skins and a nice m-edge cover. ohhh the anticipation is driving me insane.
> 
> I live in Minnesota, so getting my Kindle now is perfect timing - lots of time to read during those winter hibernation months. And yes, it gets so cold here that your nostrils can freeze shut when in inhale.
> 
> I've been reading everything on KindleBoards for the last month and I figure I can finally join now that I'm an official owner (even though she's still sitting in a box on some UPS truck). I'm so excited! Everybody here seems so nice and helpful. Can't wait to chat with you all.


Kim, fantastic news. We love being in countdown mode with expectant owners. As for accessories, you may find you need just the perfect bag, you'll find lots of good suggestions in Accessories, a lot of them in the thread about accessories that haven't been invented yet, which changed into a bag/purse discussion--I really need to change the subject! Also, as Vampyre did, you can change the user bar in your signature to Kindle Owner. See http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,344.msg3885.html#msg3885 for how to do that!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kim said:


> I ordered her about two weeks ago and even though Amazon said it's ship date was Dec 1, I've been checking 3 times a day. The second time I checked Amazon today she was shipped (at least I think it's a she, I'll verify that when she gets here).
> 
> I've restrained from buying any accessories yet. I think I need to hold her for awhile before I decide if I like to read her neked or all dressed up. I really do have an urge to buy a couple skins and a nice m-edge cover. ohhh the anticipation is driving me insane.
> 
> I live in Minnesota, so getting my Kindle now is perfect timing - lots of time to read during those winter hibernation months. And yes, it gets so cold here that your nostrils can freeze shut when in inhale.
> 
> I've been reading everything on KindleBoards for the last month and I figure I can finally join now that I'm an official owner (even though she's still sitting in a box on some UPS truck). I'm so excited! Everybody here seems so nice and helpful. Can't wait to chat with you all.


Kim--

where in Minnesota are you? You said you work in Minneapolis? My mother was from Hibbing, my in-laws from Mankato and Minneapolis. Mom & Dad used to go back to Hibbing (northern Minn for those not familiar) in January to visit family; I kept telling them it was going to be evidence in the commitment hearings...

Betsy
Alexandria, VA


----------



## kim

Betsy, my paths have probably crossed with your family.  

I went to college in Mankato; I spent 4+ years living there and studying computer science.  I've lived in the Minneapolis/St Paul metro area ever since I've "grown up".  I currently live in Rogers, it's an outer tier suburb Northwest of Minneapolis.  And I work for Target in the heart of downtown Minneapolis.  

I followed the link at the bottom of Betsy's signature...  Is that really a quilt!  It is absolutely amazing, it's truly a work of art!  I can't imagine the time and effort put into it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, if you know any Trues, they are part of my husband's family.  There's a whole mess of them in Mankato and vicinity.

Betsy


----------



## chynared21

Vampyre said:


> Why? It doesn't need a name. I was concidering making up a silly parody story but decided against it It could be considered offensive and I do not want to hurt any NoK's feelings.
> 
> woo hoo time to go home!!! Supper time!!!


*Didn't you order a skin It's only a matter of time before you name him or her 

Welcome aboard Kim if I haven't already welcomed you ))*


----------



## Guest

Yep, I ordered a dark burlwood skin.  I also reordered a mighty bright light after having to return the first one.


----------



## Dori

Be sure and put batteries in the new one.  Not the skin,  the light.


----------



## Guest

I have plenty of batteries.  Instead of the black light like I got the first time, I got the silver one.  All of the new stuff I ordered is coming USPS and the tracking is not working very well.

I may get it anytime from this Friday to sometime next week.


----------

